# Walthers 36' tanker car.



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I just assembled one of these....followed the instructions, then checked the coupler height,  it was too high by about 3/4's of the height of the coupler..where have I gone wrong???


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not familiar with that car but seems you have a couple 'fixes':

Remove the draft box and install a shim the approx thickness of
the vertical mismatch between it and the car body.

Get a Kadee coupler with the drop shank.

Is there a washer between trucks and body?

Don


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like I need a "drop shank"..here's the prob.





It's too big a difference to ignore.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Easiest fix would be to use a drop shank coupler KDee coupler. I had this same issue with mine.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replys, I found the problem,:retard: I missed trimming the tit (the one that joins it to all the other bits) off the cover for the coupler...as I tightened the truck screw it kicked the coupler holder up, simple fix....stupid mistake.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Tit. Hehehee


Good to hear you got it sorted, BK! Time for it to ride the rails


----------

